# Laptop won't connect to my wireless connection



## abjsweb (Sep 21, 2006)

:4-dontkno what's wrong

i need some advise regarding my laptop which is supplied by our company to be able to work at home if needed... Well at my home i have a desktop computer as well as my own laptop computer and i have a router that connects my 2 computer wireless. I accepted the laptop suggestion from our work thinking that it won't have a problem and just be able to connect to my router at home wireless since it connects at work wireless....UNFORTUNATELY.. didn't work.

WHat do you think is the problem? i guess my router is not an issue neither my internet connection since i have a cable internet and my 2 computer just work fine.. but still i can't figure out why this laptop don't work. it has a 802.11g wireless card.. but it will never connect.

IS there a configuration that i need to set up and change to be able to access my wireless connection at home... please help


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Can your laptop see your home wireless connection? Double-click the Wireless Network Connection icon in your system tray/notification area and click "Refresh network list". Your home wireless connection should appear on the list - click on the Connect button on the lower-right corner of the window to connect to it. If you enter the properties of the home connection on your laptop you can set it as a preferred network and have it connect automatically so you don't have to do it yourself manually each time.


----------



## abjsweb (Sep 21, 2006)

No, this office laptop i have can't see the connection .... unlike my own personal laptop.. once i refresh the network list and i see connections available and just go ahead and connect... for some reason i don't know why this other laptop won't... but once i bring it back to work.. i have no problem connecting on the internet.. its just right there .. how do i set the ip configuration manually... if i need to do that... in which i'm wondering if i need to do it since that laptop has a wireless 802.11g... please advise

thank you for your response


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check the router's opitons and see if you have any proprietary "turbo" modes enabled, disable them if you do. I had to turn of 802.11b compatibility on my new router to make my laptop see it for some reason.


----------

